# Kali the king shepherd



## kingshepherd (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
This here is my king shepherd named kali, her ears standing strong at just under 6 months. They first stood around 3 but were floppy. Picture of her lounging on the chair is about 5 months old.


----------



## kingshepherd (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie. Love her coloring.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Love the picture of her in the grass. She's a good looking dog. Looks like she loves the snow as much as mine does.


----------

